# new member seeks advice!!



## jamiet (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi

I'm currently considering a job offer to come over to dubai from England with my partner and wonderful 9 week old twins. Me and family are very keen to do it and I've read so much about Dubai that my head may explode so i'm hoping that someone with a little local knowledge can offer some assitance on a few of my key points?;

Cost of rental accom seems very high. Is it viable / cheaper to live outside the city at a more reasonable price ( Sharjah etc?)

Are there any definate places to "stay away" from?

Social Scene? Is there a good expat social network? 

Any other hidden problems that I should know about?

Many Thanks

Jamie, Sam + little Archie and Ella


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

accom is very pricey! make sure you get a good package, commuting from Sharjah is out of the question. where will your office be?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Where you live should be, at least in part, dictated by where work is. The city is big & it can takes ages to get across it at peak times.

I'd avoid living in Sharjah too - social life cannot be a patch in Dubai as no booze!


----------



## jamiet (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for advice. package is 35000 dhms per month. Was hoping for a villa with 3 bed minimum. But dont want to spend all salary on Rent, hence looking to live further out. Not sure where office is yet. I Have emailed requesting the address. how far is sharjah from dubai? only looks about 10-15 miles!


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

about an hour in the morning, if not longer. It just isn't worth it. Find out where the office is then get something more local. International City is a good option if you don't want to pay crazy rents, but it has a reputation for being near the sewage works, but the last time I was there I couldn't smell a thing. I know a couple of girl living up there and they are quite happy.


----------

